# Beaminster & Crewkerne photos from finest Dorset



## editor (May 17, 2010)

We spent a night in the delightful Dorset town of Beaminster (pop: 3,000) recently, situated some five miles from Crewkerne in an area that seems  to have barely changed in centuries.

Here’s some photos – follow the links at the bottom for the full  photo features!

Anyone been here? The pubs were a sorrowful sight on the Saturday night though - no wonder so many of them are closing.





















*More photos:*
Beaminster photos
More Beaminster photos
Beaminster & Pilsdon: St Mary of the Annunciation,  Beaminster
Crewkerne station


----------



## ajdown (May 17, 2010)

Have you ever tried climbing Pilsdon Pen?  With your camera and photography skills on a clear day you'll get some excellent views.

Also suggest a visit to Coney's Castle; coming from the B3165 end towards Coney's Castle, you'll find a bit of a peak about 1/4 a mile before you get to the car park - there's a pull-in and gateway there, you'll also get some lovely views there up Blackmore Vale.  There's some interesting windswept trees by there as well.

I grew up about 8 miles from there in South Chard and know both quite well.

I suggest a trip to Perry's Cider in Dowlish Wake next time your down that way - take some proper scrumpy back to an Offline and they won't know what's hit them compared to the usual fizzy crap you get in pubs.


----------



## xes (May 17, 2010)

love love love love LOVE LOVE  Dorset. Such fucking outstanding beauty. (and the rest of the west country) 

Will be there later in the year. (can't remember where abouts  Sidmouth is one )


----------



## ajdown (May 17, 2010)

xes said:


> love love love love LOVE LOVE  Dorset. Such fucking outstanding beauty. (and the rest of the west country)
> 
> Will be there later in the year. (can't remember where abouts  Sidmouth is one )



Sidmouth festival?  Been there a few times too.

Oh, Sidmouth is in Devon by the way


----------



## xes (May 17, 2010)

I thought it wasn't Dorset, I get confused quite easily    Still a lovely place, will be in Siddy in the begining for June, when's the festy? (goes to google, no need to answer me  ) Quick google says the folk festival is late July, so it looks like I'll be missing it, oh well, que sera.


----------



## ajdown (May 17, 2010)

If you're into traditional music from around the uk and the world, Sidmouth is an excellent festival - even if not, the sight of groups of fat hairy bearded men whacking sticks together is always enjoyable.

They've also had Lonnie Donegan and Rolf Harris headlining there, I'm sure ...


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2010)

Crewkerne is in Somerset, not Dorset.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> Crewkerne is in Somerset, not Dorset.


We've already established that in the station thread!

Almost all the photos are from around Beaminster - Crewkerne is just the nearest station.


----------



## Geri (May 17, 2010)

Ah, OK. I didn't notice the other thread.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> Ah, OK. I didn't notice the other thread.


I've already been suitably chastised for my error!


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2010)

A very nice part of the world.


----------



## Gavin Bl (May 18, 2010)

I really enjoyed Dorset, even though we were just staying in a caravan park in Charmouth - some lovely walking up towards Golden Cap. Lovely part of the world, the rolling downs always make me think of Thomas Hardy novels.
Buy a crab or two, have a cream tea on the way home - lovely holiday.
I'd happily love in Dorset.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 18, 2010)

we were thinking of moving to beaminster.it is a lovely town.The school is surprisingly poor though


----------



## editor (May 19, 2010)

I think I'd go slightly mad there. It's deep in Tory country and there seems to be bugger all to do (unless you're into horsey country pursuits).


----------



## ajdown (May 19, 2010)

editor said:


> I think I'd go slightly mad there. It's deep in Tory country and there seems to be bugger all to do (unless you're into horsey country pursuits).



There's always cider.

I assume you've sampled the fabled Dorset Blue Vinney cheese?

Not everyone from down there goes mad through boredom.  I come from that part of the world.

Oh wait...


----------



## Paul Russell (May 19, 2010)

Nice. I've never been to Beaminister, despite living in Dorset (unfortunately it's quite hard to get to from where I am by public transport). Bridport and West Bay down by the coast are quite interesting if you're down that way again.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2010)

I really wanted to get down to West Bay and Bridport - there's a disused railway there for starters! - but we weren't in town very long at all.


----------



## Paul Russell (May 19, 2010)

editor said:


> I really wanted to get down to West Bay and Bridport - there's a disused railway there for starters! - but we weren't in town very long at all.



Yes, there's a little station at West Bay, with a bit of line and a signal. Until a few months ago there were a couple of carriages that doubled as a tearoom, but they've disappeared now, and the building on the platform now serves as the tea room. 

Bridport's quite lively on a Saturday as there's a market. Polly Jean Harvey has a house in West Bay, I think. I've seen her pottering around a few times.


----------



## weltweit (May 19, 2010)

Bridport has lots of pubs. 

And it used to be a centre of the rope and net making industry, so there was plenty of hemp around and lots of alleyways for the ropes and nets to be laid out.


----------

